# Indicator of remote wakeup cap on USB



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2011)

How do I check that:


> "bmAttributes" field indicates that the device supports remote wakeup(D5) before enabling power save on a random USB device.




```
bmAttributes = 0x00a0
```
I think this is a bitmap, so how do I translate it into my answer?


----------

